# extract from my claire weekes book



## genie (Aug 13, 2004)

"Surely it is not suprising to hear a nervously ill person say he feels as if his personality is disintegrating or has disintegrated...He has not inner strength on which to depend, no inner self from which to seek direction, no inner harmony holding thought, feeling and action together."

I think this is quite an accurate description of how I feel and I was wondering if it is depersonalisation that she is describing (just using a different word for it)?

Genie


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

this is just my oppinion of my own suffering

1/i havnt got primary dp
2/my dp is caused secondary to anxiety
3/depression is caused for me by the daily routine of introspection and feeling 'unreal'
4/inner strength is extremely hard to find at first, and then when you run out of friends and resources to help you it just turns into a daily survival routine,and if you suffer from panic attacks & anxiety then im afraid that you just have to survive,its an unfair and extremely soul destroying way of living but its the only way,sure you can try and help yourself the best you can but inner strength will be found when you stop relying on others,its good to talk but take it from someone whos been through the run of the mill....friends and relatives will get to a point where they dont want to hear your problems anymore....so whats my point ?

you will find inner strength,you really have no choice in the matter

claire weekes does actually describe dp/dr in one of her chapters,ive read that book about a thousand times,and although im still upset that 'feeling unreal' and 'detached' was and still is never used as term by doctors and shrinks,dp is a secondary factor to anxiety....it might feel absolutely bonkers and foreign to you but in most cases no matter how frightening anxiety/depression is the primary problem is usually followed by dp/dr

this is just my oppinion and experiences


----------



## genie (Aug 13, 2004)

> m still upset that 'feeling unreal' and 'detached' was and still is never used as term by doctors and shrinks


My psychologist refused to acknowledge DP, saying in his experience it is something that occurs only at the peak of a panic attack and at no other time (not constantly like I claim to have it.) That just added to my feelings of despair.

Luckily since then I have spoken to a nice psychiatrist who reassured me about what I was feeling and was quite confident my DP was eventually go, as will all my anxiety.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

well i have dp,or rather i feel detached 24/7


----------

